# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  ماهو القانون

## منار حجازي

*القانون*القانون بشكل عام هو عبارة عن مجموعة من القواعد الَّتي تنظِّم علاقات أفراد المُجتمع ببعضهم البعض، وفي بلد مُعين فالقانونهو القواعد السَّائدة الَّتي يُطبِّقها بلد مُعين في وقت مُعيَّن، والقانون في موضوع مُعيَّن هو مجموعة القواعد الَّتي تضعها السُّلطة التّشريعية لتنظيم موضوع ما، والمُجتمع الخالي من القوانين ما هو إلّا بمثابة غابة يأكل فيها القوي الضَّعيف، ويطغى عليه الاضطِّراب، وتعمّ الفوضى وعدم التَّوازن فيه، وسيادة القانون في مجمتمع مُعيّن يُضفي عليه صفة الاستقرار والهدوء.[١][٢]


*دور القانون في حياة الأفراد*إنَّ علاقة القانون والمُجتمع مع بعضهما البعض علاقة قوية ومتينة، فلا يُمكِن أنْ يوجد قانون بدون مجتمع والعكس، إذ يوجد ارتباط وثيق بين القانون والمُجتمع، ويتأثَّر القانون بالمُجتمع الّذي يتم تطبيقه فيه، كما يُؤثِّر القانون بالمُجتمع أيضاً، ويُعد القانون ظاهِرة اجتماعية وُضِعت لِمعالجة المشكلات الَّتي تعترض طريق المواطنين،[٣] ومن أهم أدوار القانون هو تحقيق أمن واستقرار المُجتمع، فالقانون علم قائم على مجموعة من النَّظريَّات العلميَّة أساسها واعي وعقلي وتاريخي ومثالي أيضاً، وهذه الأساسات الَّتي يُبنى عليها القانون هي الَّتي تُعطي القواعِد القانونيَّة معناها وتفسيرها وتُساعِد على تطبيقها بِشكل سليم، ولِتفادى الوقوع في الخطأ أثناء تطبيق القانون أو فهمه وتفسيره، فلا بُدّ من الرُّجوع إلى النَّظريات والنُّصوص القانونيَّة الأساسيَّة.[٤]

يُعَدّ القانون وسيلة من وسائل الضَّبط الاجتماعي وهو وسيلة أساسيَّة يُعتمَد عليها في المُجتمع لِتنظيم سلوك أفراده، وقد ورد عن الباحِث رسكو باوند أنَّ القانون هو علم الهندسة الاجتماعية الذي يتم عن طريقه تنظيم علاقات الأفراد الإنسانية في المُجتمعات المُنظّمة سياسيَّاً، أو هو أسلوب الضَّبط الاجتماعي من خلال استخدام قوة المُجتمع المُنظَّم سياسيَّاً، كما أنَّ لِلقانون دور أساسي في الحِفاظ على التحام أفراد المُجتمع وتماسكهم واستقرارهم؛ وذلك من خلال تحقيق العدالة، وتوفير الحرِّية والأمن بالتزام الأفراد بالقواعد والأوامر التي تصدر من السُّلطات العُليا.[٤]

يجِب على كل فرد من أفراد المُجتمع أنْ تكوت لديه دِراية كافية بالقانون، وأن تكون لديه ثقافة قانوينَّة تُتيح له معرفة ما له من حقوق وما عليه من واجِبات، فليس لأي فرد في المُجتمع عُذر على جهله في القانون؛ إذ إنّ الفرد الذي يحتاج لأي استشارة قانونيَّة في مسألة مُعيَّنة سَيجِد بالفعل من يوفرها له، والاستشارةالقانوينة استكشاف لِرأي القانون في مسألة معينة من الممكن أن تكون محل نزاع واقع أو سَيقع في المُستقبل، وبالتّالي يعرِف المُستشير حُكم القانون فيها، ومن الوارد أيضاً أنْ تكون الاستشارة بِمسألة ليست مَحل نزاع وإنّما يُريد المُستشير أنْ يكون على بَصيرة بها عند تصرفه بِشأنها؛ وذلك لكي لا يتعرّض للمُساءلة القانونية أو الخسارة بصددها،[٥] والجدير بالذِّكر أنَّه مهما كان القانون عادِل من النَاحية النظرية، فقد أثبت الواقع العملي أنَّ الكثير من الدساتير والقوانين لم تحقِّق المُثُل العُليا التي تطمح لها، ويرتبِط ذلك بِواضع القانون ومدى تحيُّزه إلى مصالحه الشَّخصية، ولذلك مهما كان الإنسان عادِلاً ونزيهاً ومُحايداً فإنّ مفهوم العدل سيكون ضيِّقاً إلى حدٍّ مُعيَّن، ومن هنا جاء تميُّز القانون الإلهي بقدرته على تحقيق العدالة والمُساواة وتحقيق الأمن والاستقرار باعتباره مُحايِداً في سَنّ القوانين والتَّشريعات.[٤]

يُحقِّق القانون الأمن على المُستوى الفردي من خلال منع وقوع الاعتداء بين أفراد المُجتمع، وتحميل كل فرد مسؤولية الأضرار المُترتِّبة على تصرُّفاته، وفي هذا تجسيد لمفهوم العدالة في المُجتمع، فمن يرتكب سلوك مُضرّ بالغير عليه أنْ يُعوِّضه عمّا تسبَّب به من أضرار، كما يُحقِّق القانون العدالة والمُساواة عن طريق رفع الظُّلم الواقِع من شخص على شخص آخر في المُجتمع، كما يسعى القانون إلى تحقيق العدالة عن طريق التزام الأفراد بالوفاء بِعهودهم من خلال العقود، وكلّ من ألحَقَ الضَّرر بغيره عليه تعويضه عن ذلك، أمّا عن الاستقرار فيُسخِّر القانون جميع مبادئه وأساليبه المُختلفة في سبيل تحقيقه، ومن مبادئه المُسخَّرة أنّ العقد هو شريعة المُتعاقدَيْن؛ حيث يحقِّق هذا المبدأ استقرار العقود والتزام الطرفين بها، فلا يجوز لأيّ منهما نقض الاتِّفاق أو تعديله دون الرُّجوع إلى الطرف الأخر، كما يتحقَّق الاستقرار بوجود مؤسَّسات تُطبِّق القانون بكل احترام مثل الجهاز القضائي، ومن دور القانون أيضاً أنَّه يُحقَّق أهداف النظام السِّياسي والنِّظام الاقتصادي، كما يُحافظ على توازن واستقلال السُّطات الثّلاث التَّشريعية والقضائية والتنفيذية.[٦]


*مفهوم القاعدة القانونية وخصائصها*القانون هو مجموعة من القواعد القانونية، والقاعدة القانونية هي وحدة أو خلية من الخلايا التي يتكون منها القانون، ولِمن يُخالفها جزاء وعقوبة تُوقعها السُّلطة العامّة عليه،[١] ومن خصائص القاعدة القانونية:

*القاعدة القانونية اجتماعية:* وهي وسيلة لِضبط وتنظيم السُّلوك الاجتماعي، وهي قواعد تعمل على تقويم السُّلوك الفردي وتهذيبه؛ إذ تُوجّه سلوك الأفراد نحو نمط مُعين ومحدَّد.*القاعدة القانونية عامّة ومُجرَّدة:* فهي موجهة إلى الافراد بشكل عام فلا تُخاطِب فردا مُحدَّداً، وهي تُطبَّق على جميع الأفراد الذين تتوافر فيهم شروط تطبيق القاعدة القانونيَّة، ومن هنا نجد أنّ جميع الأفرد مُتساوون أمام القانون.*القاعدة القانونية مُلزمة وإجبارية:* والمقصود بذلك أنَّ للقاعدة القانوينة جزاء يُفرَض على من يُخالفها توقعه السُّلطة العامَّة؛ وذلك لأنّ القانون يهدف لِإقامة النِّظام في المُجتمع وتنظيم سلوك أفراده، فقواعد القانون إجبارية ومن يخالفها يقع عليه الجزاء.

----------

